# Elle doit se faire un nom avec son prénom



## Necsus

Buondì, WRF!
Nel film 'Dalida', la prima volta che la cantante si esibisce, in un concorso radiofonico, il conduttore la presenta con questa battuta:
"Sa voix nous rappelle le doux soleil de l'Italie. À vous de décider si elle doit *se* *faire un nom avec son prénom*. Mademoiselle… Dalida!"
Come rendereste la frase in oggetto? Letteralmente sarebbe "se deve farsi un cognome con il suo nome", ma cosa vorrebbe dire? 
A me suggerisce qualcosa del tipo "se il suo nome dovrà diventare famoso".
Grazie!


----------



## albyz

ciao Necsus,

in effetti è una bella "gatta da pelare" 
La tua soluzione è sicuramente la più "sana" e naturale.
Altre possibilità:
- se (con) questo nome si farà un nome
- se questo nome diventerà quello di una nuova stella della canzone


----------



## Necsus

Grazie mille, albyz.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve, Necsus e albyz, 
avete ben capito il senso dell'espressione che è insolita anche in francese. 
Effettivamente vuole dire "se il suo nome dovrà diventare famoso" ma si perde il gioco di parole.
Mi piace meglio "se con questo cognome si farà un nome".
Saluti


----------



## albyz

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Mi piace meglio "se con questo cognome si farà un nome".


L'unico problema è che Dalida è un nome (prénom), non un cognome ;-) Sarebbe stato troppo facile...


----------



## Necsus

Sì. In realtà è un nome d'arte, non quello di battesimo, che è Iolanda, ma il problema è identico.
Credo che rimarrò sul discorso della fama.
Grazie!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve albyz e grazie mille !


----------

